#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Πειράματα σε σεσιμική τράπεζα

## seismic

Αν οι σεισμικές βάσεις κάνουν πειράματα σε φυσική κλίματα τότε αυτά τα πειράματα αντιπροσωπεύουν μόνο την αλήθεια για το συγκεκριμένο δωμάτιο. Ένα πολυόροφο κτίριο μεγάλου εμβαδού είναι αδύνατον να δοκιμαστεί σε φυσική κλίματα. Τότε απλά το κατασκευάζουν υπό κλίμακα προσέχοντας τα εξής.
α) Γεωμετρική ομοιότητα. Το ομοίωμα να έχει όμοιο σχήμα συνήθως υπό κλίμακα, και την κλίμακα εντός της δομής του
β) Η κινηματική ομοιότητα να είναι ανάλογη τόσο της γεωμετρική ομοιότητας όσο και την ομοιότητας της επιτάχυνσης αντίστοιχων σημείων πρωτοτύπου και ομοιώματος.
γ)Η ομοιότητα μαζών και δυνάμεων που δημιουργούν την κίνηση ομόλογων σημείων πρωτοτύπου και ομοιώματος καλείται δυναμική ομοιότητα (οι λόγοι αντίστοιχων δυνάμεων βαρύτητας, αδράνειας, ελαστικότητας, είναι ίδιοι).
Είναι προφανές ότι για να εξασφαλίζεται πλήρης ομοιότητα στην απόκριση πρωτοτύπου ομοιώματος πρέπει να ικανοποιούνται και τα τρία παραπάνω είδη ομοιότητας.
Κάτι άλλο που έχω παρατηρήσει στα πειράματα που κάνουν στις σεισμικές βάσεις και είναι λάθος που το κάνουν και βασικά ακυρώνει όλα τα πειράματα που έχουν κάνει ως τώρα παγκοσμίως ως αναξιόπιστα και αναληθή...είναι το εξής. Βιδώνουν τα δοκίμια πάνω στην σεισμική βάση. Γιατί το κάνουν αυτό? Αυτό το βίδωμα πάνω στην σεισμικά βάση είναι η πατέντα μου. Οι πραγματικές κατασκευές δεν είναι βιδωμένες με το έδαφος οπότε και τα πειραματικά τους αποτελέσματα είναι παντελώς λανθασμένα σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο.

Ο κανονισμός λέει... Για να περιορίσουμε τις στροφές στη βάση βάζουμε ισχυρές πεδιλοδοκούς στα υποστυλώματα. Στα μεγάλα επιμήκη υποστυλώματα, (τοιχία) λόγω των μεγάλων ροπών που κατεβάζουν είναι πρακτικά αδύνατη η παρεμπόδιση της στροφής με τον κλασικό τρόπο κατασκευής των πεδιλοδοκών.
Δέστε τις βίδες πως έχουν βιδώσει περιφερειακά το δοκίμιο με την σεισμική βάση.

----------

